# Raw Carrots - Help



## ev1974 (Apr 10, 2004)

I absolutely love raw carrots - unfortunately, my digestive tract does not, especially since I've had this new flare-up (Since March). They go right through me, not digested at all. Anyone else have this problem? Would cooking them help or am I doomed to a life without carrots?


----------



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

Hmmmm, a fellow Buffalonian. It's about time we got some sun shining around here. I think in general cooking vegetables does reduce the chances of their triggering an attack. I'm no sure why but it may be because cooking breaks down some of the insoluble fiber. Also, Heather van Vorous (author of a couple decent IBS/diet books) recommends only eating trigger foods after you've already eaten a good quantity of something with a high soluble fiber content. For example, eat salads AFTER you've had a bowl of rice. In your case never eat the carrots on an empty stomach. Soften the blow with something safe.


----------



## Jenny Snell (Sep 14, 2003)

I have the same problem. I cannot eat any raw vegetables as they give me awful stomach pain. I can only eat cooked peas and carrots. Other cooked vegetables gives me hellish wind (gas)!I have to take digestive enzymes after every meal and this has really help stop the pain I was suffering after eating.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I also have problems with carrots and most other raw veggies. I found that if i lightly steam them before it is better. I also dont' eat a lot in one sitting and also try to eat other foods along with the veggies so they aren't the only thing in my stomach.


----------



## 13641 (Jun 28, 2005)

I had the same problem today. Not long after my Sunday roast I had to run to the toilet (nothing new there!) and passed some loose motions. After I flushed the toilet, I was amazed to see the water floating with carrots, which I'd eaten only a few minutes before! I've noticed bits of carrot before and peas, etc, but nothing like this!







I had a Sigmoidoscopy at the beginning of August to try to find out the cause of my regular Diarrhoea and upset stomach. The Sigmoidoscopy was normal and I was told it's IBS. I've been prescribed Loperamide and take one or two a day.A few mornings back I woke up with the back of my knickers and nightclothes wet. I'd gone to bed with bowel pain feeling very cold. I often feel very cold when I wake up in the night with an IBS attack. Anyway, I had passed a small amount of pale brown fluid sometime when I was asleep. I had "proper" diarrhoea when I went to the toilet. I'm hoping this was a one off, as i'd never had anything like this before.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most veggies that have some toughness to them come out about the same way they go down.THIS IS NORMAL.Anything that needs to be ground up you need to do with your teeth in your mouth. We aren't birds that swallow stones so we can grind stuff down once it goes in after all.The looser your stools are the easier it is to see the undigested bits, but it is NORMAL for them to be in there.If you don't want to seem them, you must chew your food better.Now if a particular food also triggers diarrhea then you may want to avoid it because of that, but not because when it comes out it is still the same way it was when your teeth got done with it.K.


----------



## 23328 (Sep 4, 2005)

Though carrots are usually a good choice for IBS I find veggies are always more digestible when cooked. For years I couldn't eat any raw veggies. Also eat your veggies with a soluble fibre as some of the postings above suggest. I eat rice or pasta with my salads.Good luck, and be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

> quote:Anyway, I had passed a small amount of pale brown fluid sometime when I was asleep. I had "proper" diarrhoea when I went to the toilet. I'm hoping this was a one off, as i'd never had anything like this before.


This happened to me a few months back, I now dread going to bed and if I wasn't married would probably stay up all night.Best wishes to you


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes!! Every time I eat carrots I will see them in the toilet, looking exactly as they did went in. Like KathM said, this happens with "normal" people too, and I think that part of the problem may be that we IBS'ers look at our poo a bit too much for our own good


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Yay Buffalo. I miss home, though I should eventually start calling Texas my home. The people I meet at work who are from Buffalo are some of my best friends. And sometimes we just really got along at work without realizing we were from the same place. That probably happens with alot of cities, but I love people from Buffalo. I found out two things since I've been here1. New Yorkers aren't rude, they're Honest.2. Texas women aren't fake, they're polite. I now believe both of these as the absolute truth. I'd say Go Bills, but I hate football.


----------

